# Kapiti Coast



## B & H (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi everyone

EOI picked, application approved!, flights booked! NZ here we come . We are moving to the Kapiti Coast, probably around Te Horo or Waikanae?
Can anyone give me any advice about here and does anyone live around here?

Thanks xx


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

B & H said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> EOI picked, application approved!, flights booked! NZ here we come . We are moving to the Kapiti Coast, probably around Te Horo or Waikanae?
> Can anyone give me any advice about here and does anyone live around here?
> ...


Comments from my mate Craig (who comes from those parts)

Weather is better than Wellington but it's a long commute in. There's an electric train service from Waikanae now... might make a difference (and probably to real estate prices too). 

Be aware - there is some road building going on in this area - see 'This land is not for sale' | Stuff.co.nz in today's Dominion Post


----------

